# Afternoon Snappers on the 1st



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

We loaded up the Blazer Bay and left daybreak at 2pm with some menhaden and a few live baits with snapper on our minds. Crew was me, Josh Timo, Chris Phillips, Greer Crow, and Brad King. We were back by 6pm with a really nice grade of fish. We had our 10 red snappers and one nice black snapper. Could not believe it was so calm after the wind in the morning. Fished to the sw 6-10 miles from the pass.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT job fellas!!!...

Even that Blackie is a biggun' !!!

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Did yall let Timo catch one, or is he on the boat like a 3 year old just to get 2 extra fish?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Did yall let Timo catch one, or is he on the boat like a 3 year old just to get 2 extra fish?


Even a blind squirrel finds an acorn or 3 from time to time chase . Great trip with a good grade of fish and friends


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

What an awesome trip!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats boys. You really caught them out of the bay didnt you.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice cooler of fish and they will be tasty!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Congrats boys. You really caught them out of the bay didnt you.


plus 1


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats a load of biggies! Nice job guys. Way to make short work of it.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

looks like some good quality snaps


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch guys. No doubt about it.:thumbup:


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Congrats boys. You really caught them out of the bay didnt you.


Nope, I was next to them on a number that afternoon in the gulf. Plus Ive never seen a blck that big in the bay


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody! A good time was had by everybody, even Timo! We caught them in the gulf, fished around 7-10 miles sw of the pass. I am saving some of the bay fish for when I get weathered out in the gulf. We'll see how that plan works out!:no:


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

All stud snappers... Just an aside, in the first picture... is the guy in the back playing a kazoo or something? :thumbsup: I thought it funny no one asked yet. Great job on the fish!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Fishhead706 said:


> All stud snappers... Just an aside, in the first picture... is the guy in the back playing a kazoo or something? :thumbsup: I thought it funny no one asked yet. Great job on the fish!


I'm surprised it took this long for someone to ask what Greer was doing. He's actually just smoking a cig, although I'll admit it looks like he's smoking something different


----------

